# Anyone interested in a bass tourney April 27 on Hartwell?



## jxb41983 (Apr 24, 2017)

Just trying to see if anyone would want to fish safe light till 3:30 (may adjust end time based on weather) on Thursday April 27 at Poplar Springs ramp. $30 per boat (includes $5 big fish). Reply to this thread or text message only to 706-491-8703. If we can get 6 plus boats we will go with it.


----------

